# Soon - better pics - new camera



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Crappy pics should be the over shortly. I ended up getting an early Christmas present. The deal was too good to pass up, so it looks like the wife and my parents are splitting the cost. I got a Nikon D60, 18-55mm VR lens, 55-200mm VR lens, case, and a couple other goodies for $650. To help me out, I got the LSR For Dummies book. I have always used a point and shoot camera, and for still photos have been satisfied. Our older camera has been uped by our newer one by far (wife's), so we felt we needed something nice, for some really good pics. Can't wait to start playing around with this.


----------



## Anupam (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations! Remember that good lenses and a good tripod can be much more important than the camera.


----------

